# South African jobs



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi there,

We are planning to immigrate to California from South Africa. 

I just would like to know, how is getting a job there? Easy?

I currently working at and Audi dealership, would I be able to work at an Audi dealership in California as well?

My fiancé works in IT, but hasn't got any qualifications. Would he still get a job in IT? Like IBM for example?

I'd really appreciate any help at all!!

Thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you hold a US passport or do you need a visa?


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

We'd need to get visas....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Based on what you have said regarding your current jobs you are not eligible for a visa.

Visas are obtained by people with good degrees and or experience in management/executive positions.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> We'd need to get visas....


You can read up on US visa options and requirements associated with them on travel.state.gov which is an official site.


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

So basically what you are saying is that South Africans cannot emigrate to the US, unless they have a tertiary education???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> So basically what you are saying is that South Africans cannot emigrate to the US, unless they have a tertiary education???


Or are married to a citizen, or have immediate family who are citizens (and patience to wait several years). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry, but that sounds kinda impossible....


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> So basically what you are saying is that South Africans cannot emigrate to the US, unless they have a tertiary education???


I think what's being said is that *people* cannot emigrate to the US, unless they have a tertiary education.

That's not always true, but you can't just get a visa, emigrate, then think about work. You need a particularly compelling reason for a company to sponsor you to get a visa, or to convince the Government to issue you a visa.

It's the same for many countries. It would be true if I wished to emigrate to South Africa.


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes of course, that makes sense. 

My question was just, would I get a job at the same company. In other words, would it be easier for me since I already know the ways of Audi...it had nothing to do with Visa's...lol.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

In that case, you should ask your company if they will sponsor you to work in for them in the US.


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

But it's an international company.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, it is. Which perhaps gives you an advantage in that you could find out from your branch who to talk to in the US branch. But you would then have to convince the US branch that it was very much to their advantage to offer you a job, and sponsor you for a visa - as opposed to hiring an American for the job. 

If you browse this forum further, you will find many similar questions being asked, and answered in similar fashion. You will also find references to the types of visas available. You should peruse that list, to get a good idea of what's required/


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> Yes of course, that makes sense.
> 
> My question was just, would I get a job at the same company. In other words, would it be easier for me since I already know the ways of Audi...it had nothing to do with Visa's...lol.


No, you would not unless you authorized to work legally in the US which you are not according to your post.
Please read up on L1 requirements in the link I gave you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One small hiccup in your plans may lie in the way Audi dealerships are organized. No idea how they do it in SA, but in the US I believe many (if not most) car dealerships are franchises, belonging to private interests and not owned or run by the manufacturer.

Getting work authorization for a foreigner is a somewhat difficult and expensive process, particularly for an independent business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> Yes of course, that makes sense.
> 
> My question was just, would I get a job at the same company. In other words, would it be easier for me since I already know the ways of Audi...it had nothing to do with Visa's...lol.


Yes it still has to do with visas. Unless the Audi company sponsored you for an L1 visa (intra company transfer) you would not be able to work for them. You need the work visa *before* you arrive in the US.


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

You and your husband have no chance of immigrating to the USA based on what you have told us.


----------



## AngeliqueAudi (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks! But I'd prefer someone who choses to help instead of putting me down Joey!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> Thanks! But I'd prefer someone who choses to help instead of putting me down Joey!


You have all the current options at your fingertips on travel.state.gov. Unless you qualify for one of them be it through education, job skills or family you have to work on your qualifications.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

AngeliqueAudi said:


> Thanks! But I'd prefer someone who choses to help instead of putting me down Joey!


I'm not sure how being realistic can be considered as putting you down. 

How can someone choose to help when it's plain that you don't qualify to enter the country? What help could be offered? 

You can improve your qualifications, or seek to qualify under one of the other entry mechanisms.

Unfortunately, that's just the way it is. It's not just the US, most first world countries have pretty stiff barriers to entry. It's not usually possible to just decide "I think I'd like to go and live in {insert name of country}".


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

You can try the Diversity Lottery.
Diversity Lottery. It opens up October 1. As a South African passport holder you can enter.


----------

